# Goat Can't Pee



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok, what beside UC will cause a goat to try to pee and have nothing come out? No pain, no pushing, no blood, just pretends to pee more than I am comfortable with. She does pee every now and then. Drinks ok, not great, but drinks. Doesn't wince when she does pee. 

I am thinking UTI??? Are there other symptoms of that?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I am thinking Urinary or bladder infection if it's a doe. Does' can get UC but normally don't have problems with the stones like male goats do.
I would take her temp. & see if that's high then I'd call the vet about brining in a urine sample to see about infection.


----------



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, what antibiotics do they prescribe for UTI or Bladder infections? (or can I give her cranberry juice...lol)


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not sure which would be the best antibiotics for a urinary or bladder infection & if it is truly an infection I don't think cranberry juice will clear it up. I would think she would need a round of antibiotics probly for a week to 10 days just like people.

Hopefully someone else will jump in & tell you what kind of antibiotic to use.
Could you call & ask your vet & maybe get a bottle from them? The RX antibiotics are usually stronger & longer lasting than the ones sold over the counter.


----------



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

So I am still thinking bladder or UTI infection. My vet comes back on Monday, I think. Her symptoms are so subtle. If I wasn't watching her, I probably wouldn't notice.

She stretches alot. She stretched her hind legs out, like one of my bucklings did when he had UC. She does not cry at all. I've seen her face twitch a little, which seems odd to me. She also breathes funny when she is up and a little restless. She breathes with her stomach, kind of funny.

Anyway, the main thing is that she hasn't been eating well, only drinking ok and tries to pee alot.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I hope you can figure it out asap...Having had UTI's myself I know how uncomfortable/painful they are.  In the meantime do you happen to have some Banamine? That would help with pain. If you don't have it a horse neighbor or friend might.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Have you tried putting Apple cider vinegar in her water? Then if she doesnt drink it add maybe a little molassas to sweeten it. Just enough to turn the water. The acid in the water should help.If it is UC.


----------

